# Pls. vote for As Good As Gold Rescue Dog!



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Have to register on the site and it takes a while on internet as slow as the one I am on, but I voted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sdain*

SDAIN:

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR VOTING!!!

*Sebastian, Golden Boy, As Good As Gold and Denise Becker won for the $1,000!!*
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

